

Ask HN: How long to give a website to fix their security flaw?  - lmai

How long should one give for a website to fix their security flow before warning their customers?
Corollary: How should it be done since I can't reach out to their customers?&#60;p&#62;Background:
The hack is simply changing the id variable in the url.
It's a serious bug as you can view some of my photos from my various social networks. 
This could be detrimental to the VC backed company as they just did a Groupon-type deal (which is how I came to be a customer).
======
maushu
Send a high priority email to their customer support (or alike), wait 24
hours, if no response is received then tell the customers (blog post? forum
thread? hnews/reddit?).

If response is received wait a week or so and, again, check for the existence
of the exploit.

~~~
lmai
Thanks. I was thinking giving them the weekend.

